# Tim Grounds calls



## Impending Doom (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys, My first post here on this site. I am looking at getting either a Kelly Powers Triple Crown or a Pro Super Mag. My question is whats the difference between the "broken-in" guts and the ones that are not. Is there a big difference between them and is the Triple Crown worth the extra $40. Thanks for your help


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Both are great calls man you won't be dissapointed with either. Basically what triple crown guts are is over time through use and wear your regular style guts will start to get "worn" in meaning they make a grove where the reed hits the tone board. IMO broken in guts sound WAY better than regular guts and you"ll be able to do alot more things on broken in guts vs regular. Another call you may want to check out is the Super Thang, won't be as expensive as the Triple Crown but it's a reallly sick call.

I have a Real Thang, a Super Thang, and a Pro Super Mag all with Triple Crown guts in them other than the real thang which I put in regular guts to make it sound like more of a lesser call. Along with the awesome goose calls grounds makes they also have probably the best customer service because when you call the shop you either talk to hunter or tim themselves and they will help you out with anything.


----------



## Impending Doom (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Wing! I am gonna give them a call and see if they can help me out. Thanks for all your info. I will definately be going with one fo their calls. I have heard nothing but good things about them. Thanks again.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got the Super Thang an love it!!! :beer:


----------



## ekrueger35 (Jun 19, 2008)

Have any of you guys tried the Custom Poly Super Mag with Cocabola barrel Poly insert wanted to hear your thoughts???


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ekrueger35 said:


> Have any of you guys tried the Custom Poly Super Mag with Cocabola barrel Poly insert wanted to hear your thoughts???


It is neat!


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Just a general comment about Tim Grounds calls - I wouldn't knock anybody, but I can't picture anyone taking customer service more seriously. I've sent calls back with a note "the season is open and I'm missing this call". They turn it around as fast as shipping allows for. Also met Hunter once and asked if he could sign my son's call. He must have spent 10' making sure he found the right pen and then carefully signed and made sure it didn't smudge. Sounds hokey, but I can tell you I'm a customer for life.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I have the TC and love it. They are all great calls. I have blown the pro mag, which my buddy has, and it sounds pretty good. You will not be dissapointed with any of the calls you mentioned, or the ones Josh mentioned. They make a quality call, and have great service, as you can tell by the aformentioned posts.


----------



## Impending Doom (Aug 25, 2009)

Once again, thanks guys for all of your input. As you all know, no one wants to drop the cash on something that we are not happy with. It is really nice to hear it from people who already use them and even better the hear about their customer service. I use a call now that used to have wonderful service but the original owner has no part of it anymore. I called him almost 3 weeks ago and nothing. Pretty frustrating. Apparently the service there is not the same. I am looking forward to getting my call alot. I am gonna call them and get it ordered and ill let u know once I get it how I like it. I can tell I wont be disappointed. :beer:


----------

